# Tool & Supplies Purchasing



## jcollazo (Mar 27, 2007)

Most of us buy our turning specific tools and supplies from places like CSUSA, AS, Woodchips, and Beartoothwoods.

But where do you guys buy most of your GENERAL tools and supplies (pliers, wrenches, saw blades, etc.) from?


----------



## ctwxlvr (Mar 27, 2007)

I also shop online but most of mine I end up buying locally due to shipping charges.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 27, 2007)

My 'other' response includes many sources. Garage sales, flea markets, a couple local resellers of import tools, Grizzly, a bunch I inherited. Rarely do I buy tools from the BORGs as they are grossly overpriced.


----------



## oldsmokey (Mar 27, 2007)

I had to check other.  Depending on the tool my answer could change. If I need a saw blade for the skill saw, it's off to the nearest hardware store.  If it's a saw blade for the table saw it's off to the industrial tool supply store.  Other tools it's off to Harbor Freight.  A month ago I needed a large set of dividers.  None of the hardware stores, including Woodcrafters had what I wanted.  Found the dividers on-line with Grizzly.
So for me it's hard to pick one catagory.
Ellis


----------



## tas2181 (Mar 27, 2007)

Need another category added to poll. ----All of the above.
Depends upon pricing and availibility.


----------



## mewell (Mar 27, 2007)

I selected "Local woodworking store" but it really depends on WHAT I'm buying. Small stuff I'll go to Ace 'cause it's close, bandsaw blades in a hurry - Rockler or Woodcraft, finishes - Rockler or Woodcraft or online, etc.


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tas2181_
> <br />Need another category added to poll. ----All of the above.
> Depends upon pricing and availibility.



Ditto:


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tas2181_
> <br />Need another category added to poll. ----All of the above.
> Depends upon pricing and availibility.



Same here! []


----------



## les-smith (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd like to know how Harbour Freight would do if it had its own category.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 27, 2007)

The list of where we buy our tools grows every day of the week. I really do not see how this Poll can work.


----------



## TheHeretic (Mar 28, 2007)

again like the others I tend to buy all over the place.  I do buy online and at the borgs as well as at woodcraft.   Now when I want larger things I will usually buy online if I find a decent price including the shipping etc.


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## LEAP (Mar 28, 2007)

Ditto, Ditto, Ditto
All over the place, where ever I can get the tool I want depending on if I need it now or am looking for a specific item or the best price.


----------



## stevers (Mar 30, 2007)

I do most at the Borg. But there are plenty purchased online and a few at the WW stores. I guess the majority is at the Bog. Maybe 60 or 70 percent.


----------



## bob393 (Mar 30, 2007)

I shop all over and on line for all my supplies.


----------



## Verne (Mar 31, 2007)

Most I buy at the boxes, but I've spent a lot of time and money at HF, Grizzley, and others also. More money at Grizzley just because most were big items...
Vern


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcollazo_
> <br />Most of us buy our turning specific tools and supplies from places like CSUSA, AS, Woodchips, and Beartoothwoods.
> 
> But where do you guys buy most of your GENERAL tools and supplies (pliers, wrenches, saw blades, etc.) from?



I buy almost all of my tools at the local flea markets or tail-gating at antique tool shows. I'm there looking for antique hand woodworking tools anyway. It's inexpensive. 99% of what I have is quality USA-made stuff from pre-WWII through the 1960's or so. Some German, Swiss, English. The fit and finish on this stuff was superior. I have an early Crescent wrench that is a work of industrial art.


----------



## cozee (Mar 31, 2007)

Other: Most of my general hand tools come of one of the big 3 tool trucks or Sears. I also pick stuff up at flea markets. And good deals come by every now and then at the pawn shops. Ebay is another shopping spot and have gotten some good buys on "classic" woodworking power tools. I've been known to make it if I can't find it.


----------



## Fred (Apr 2, 2007)

All of those sources listed and then some other places.


----------



## GBusardo (Apr 3, 2007)

I thought the poll was asking for general tools.  I took that to mean, screwdrivers, hammers, tape measures, drills and so forth.  Unless you can get a decent tool at a flea market or garage sale, it's hard to compete with one of the big boxes or Sears.  (Yes, Sears does make a very good non motorized hand tool.  maybe not as good as a Snap on, but a better tool that you can get at an Ace, IMHO) Does anyone order from Rockler or Woodcraft just to buy a tape measuer or screwdriver??


----------



## American_and_Proud (Apr 3, 2007)

Could'nt vote. As ALL the above apply. I buy from any place that has what I need when I need or want it.[]


----------

